# Barn owners



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm a BO but I saw a boarder talking about me I would try to resolve the problem. If they were making fun of my training or something I would just ignore it because more often than not my horses are better behaved than theirs.. D

I would only say something if they were using my name or my horses name.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> I'm a BO but I saw a boarder talking about me I would try to resolve the problem. If they were making fun of my training or something I would just ignore it because more often than not my horses are better behaved than theirs.. D
> 
> I would only say something if they were using my name or my horses name.


Boarders often talk about their barn in both good and bad terms depending on the circumstances and unless you knew that person or they stated where they board you may not always know who they are referring to.

Now a barn owner is a different ball of wax for people know who they are especially if they have their barn name in their username. So the possibility of someone knowing the person a barn owner is talking about when they say for example...well I have this boarder that does "_____________" (put in whatever quirky thing you wish) and I think she/he is a nutcase (just using an example) is very very likely.

My BO conducts herself in a professional way and the barn is a business, as a result she refuses to talk about her boarders in any manner.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Spyder said:


> How does others feel here if you saw your BO make specific referrences to you or your horse or your training on a message board on the net?


I don't have a BO as such but if I saw one of my instructors slagging me off on a forum they would definitely lose my business. As a paying client I wouldn't want them publicly displaying their opinion, especially if it was something petty. But if it was something extreme like I was murdering horses or publicly abusing my horse, I would probably deserve it if they did write about me.

Hats off to your BO who obviously knows how to run a business and keeping his/her opinions on clients private. Most of the time people know when they are doing something wrong and a private word out of the public eye is enough if you disapprove, no need to humiliate anyone over petty things.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

lol like me? I often talk about my boarders because I want the best for them. I come here for opinions on how to best handle certain situations. I wouldn't say their names or their horse's names. I'm also the type of person that I say what I think to your face... so chances are I've already mentioned it to them. I also try not to say "so and so are nut jobs".... lol 

I did talk about this one lady (even though she was very nice) but I didn't care if she left because she was about to make her horse colic and I didn't want to walk her horse in the freezing cold. I didn't say to her "you are crazy for doing this to your horse" but I did try to tactfully talk to her a few times about it. She ended up leaving and I think it works out best for the both of us.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Although up to now most do not have this written out but I think all barn owners should have a privacy policy written out and posted on their flyers,website and in their barn.

With the net being the media of choice to speak about things, it is getting more and more an issue of importance.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess it all depend on what was being said about me.  I'm not a BO (nor ever plan to be!) but I am a trainer with quite a few clients (student and horses in training). I try to keep from speaking negatively about most people or their horses in general, but I can't promise it's never going to happen! Because of that I've never posted a picture of a horse, myself, or called a horse by name when I talk about them. The h/j world around here is just way too small and I've seen people on here who are in it. If they really wanted to know who I was they could probably figure it out and I prefer to keep a bit of privacy for myself and my clients. It's a tough call though. On one had you need to be professional in what you say, but at the same time it's nice to have a place to come and let out a rant our two to understanding people.


----------

